# How often replace?



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Just want to know you guys, how often replace carbon and how much?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Carbon starts to degrade after some time, loosing structural integrity, becoming dust, and releasing what it's collected out of the water column, back into it along with the black carbon dust.

Most carbon packs suggest you replace it completely every couple weeks. I'd say up to a month in good flow before it starts degrading.

It really depends on several factors, and theres no clear way to calculate a time. Plus if you have a tank with a heavy bioload, the carbon may be fully saturated/clogged before it degrades.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As Will mentions, it depends on a lot of things, especially the brand and type of carbon, how much "stuff" there is to absorb, etc. Anywhere from 2 weeks to a month you should be looking to replace it.


----------

